# Every day, more idiots! How do you deal with it?



## germancomponist (Feb 26, 2014)

Every day, more idiots! How do you deal with it?


----------



## Cruciform (Feb 26, 2014)

Usually, I stay away from forums for a few days.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you maybe just mad that someone didn't like your Oboe example? :mrgreen: 

Aside from that, don't waste too many thoughts on them and put your focus on the bright side.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 26, 2014)

Alcohol.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 26, 2014)

weeping quietly in the corner


----------



## Daryl (Feb 27, 2014)

Blast a table tennis ball across the net for a couple of hours.

D


----------



## danielcartisano (Feb 27, 2014)

I've grown up with idiots, gone to school with idiots, worked with idiots, played sport with idiots, done just about everything with idiots.

You should be used to idiots by now. I'm only 22 and prepared for a whole career dealing with idiots.

Long live the idiots.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 27, 2014)

germancomponist @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> Every day, more idiots! How do you deal with it?



Take the mirrors off the walls again. :D

More seriously, as far as I can see it everybody is sort of a mirror, expecially the problematic ones.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mein Gott Gunther! 

What has occurred?

Have you been talking with Angela?

I get the same feeling every time I listen to Dave.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 27, 2014)

Shut down my Facebook account.

And try to bite my tongue on the forums (doesn't always work).

And, alcohol. o-[][]-o


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 27, 2014)

Set your VI-Control link to go straight to the commercial forum section, and don't go wondering elsewhere


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. My name is Ned, and I'm a recovering (barely) idiot.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 27, 2014)

"Hi Ned"


----------



## JJP (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm with Gunther. How do we deal with all these idiots?

There used to be a time when I was the only one in my village. I could actually have a role. People ridiculed me. I broke things. I fell down in the mud often and even was a source of entertainment for some.

Now all these idiots from outside the village are flooding in. How's a decent idiot supposed to get noticed with all these outsider idiots around? The idiots' guild has become a joke. They are fighting to hold the line, but they're just a bunch of idiots who want to cling to the old ways. A new day has dawned for idiots and it's not pretty. The guild idiots are too dense to see that.

It used to be that you could have a specialty like accidentally lighting yourself on fire. Nobody values the stupidity it takes to do that these days. Now people think that simply being dumb is enough. Plus with all the pre-made breakable foam objects on the market, any catatonic moron can be struck over and over without injury. That's not true idiocy! Try getting kicked in the head by a mule like a real idiot, you poser! You're only helping the merchants when you use that fake stuff.

Sadly, nobody seems to understand the work that it takes to be an idiot anymore. It's not enough to stand around and drool. Where's the skill in that? Have some pride in your mental incapacity! Do something with it! Get hurt! Destroy something! Make somebody angry or at least laugh!

I guess the only choice is to change with the times. Today the merchants' guild has the power and they just want it dumber and cheaper. The problem is they can get it. The street is crawling with wannabe idiots happy to buy their foam rocks and logs.

Perhaps we should listen to them because they have all the money now and buy whatever they want. After all, they keep telling us they're the smart ones. I guess they are. After all, I'm just an idiot.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I thought your oboe example was just fabulous!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 27, 2014)

I really enjoyed Von Trier's The Idiots.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Gunther, Angela is here in England today with Dave and was speaking in English. I nearly fell over.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 27, 2014)

that's what music is for. go listen to some music. clear your brain.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 27, 2014)

Watch the movie "King of Hearts" and you may rethink whether its the idiots that are crazy, or the rest of us! (Those of us who are supposedly lucid and "sane", yet believe in such things as Mutually Assured Destruction", etc..)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060908/


----------



## impressions (Feb 27, 2014)

Idiocracy(2006).


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> Hey Gunther, Angela is here in England today with Dave and was speaking in English. I nearly fell over.



You know Angela?

Hm, maybe we talk via pm?


----------



## AC986 (Feb 27, 2014)

No I don't know Angela Gunther and I don't want to know Angela thank you.

Or Dave either.


----------



## impressions (Feb 27, 2014)

>goto line 1, "ow behave"...


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> No I don't know Angela Gunther and I don't want to know Angela thank you.
> 
> Or Dave either.



lol

So why did u write your last posts? Why did you talk about Angela if you do not know her? 

Huh? Maybe you're also an idiot? :mrgreen: :D o/~ o=<


----------



## ryans (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, Alcohol would work. Douse em' with it, then light em on fire.

Then say: "How do you like my oboe now?" in an Austrian accent.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2014)

ryans @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> Yeah, Alcohol would work. Douse em' with it, then light em on fire.
> 
> Then say: "How do you like my oboe now?" in an Austrian accent.



I am sorry, but I had and have only green tea, no Alcohol!


----------



## AC986 (Feb 27, 2014)

germancomponist @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't know Angela Gunther and I don't want to know Angela thank you.
> ...



What'd 'ya mean I don't know Angela? I don't know Angela? Do you you know Angela?

I talk about lots of people I don't know. Perhaps I am an idiot. 

I once talked about Beethoven. Did you know that?


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2014)

We all are idiots!


----------



## dryano (Feb 27, 2014)

germancomponist @ Wed Feb 26 said:


> Every day, more idiots! How do you deal with it?



Do you clone yourself every day?


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2014)

dryano @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> germancomponist @ Wed Feb 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Every day, more idiots! How do you deal with it?
> ...



Yes!

I am the idiot and you are the true enlightenment for all. You are the king! 

Reminds me to the thread what Alex started. He is sooooooo right! http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 27, 2014)

impressions @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> Idiocracy(2006).



:!: That just gave me a brilliant idea! 

If we cut the vi membership in half, we'll reduce the number of idiots around here right?

Then they'll be more electrolytes for the rest of us. And we all crave electrolytes right?. :shock:

(o::o)


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2014)

synergy543 @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> impressions @ Thu Feb 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiocracy(2006).
> ...





o-[][]-o


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 27, 2014)

Decide to only post opinions in the Off Topic subforum and technical questions or answers in the other subforums. Ignore and skip over inflammatory posts by people who act like jerks on the Interweb.


----------



## KingIdiot (Feb 27, 2014)

well...


----------



## jleckie (Feb 27, 2014)

lol king - lol...


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 27, 2014)

...'zactly. There can only be one King.....but his subjects are Legion.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 28, 2014)

germancomponist @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> We all are idiots!



So Gunther. How are you today?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 28, 2014)

Hurt people hurt. Calling others idiots is not a sign of health...


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 28, 2014)

germancomponist @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> dryano @ Fri Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Wed Feb 26 said:
> ...



Now, this is probably winning the "out of context" award 2014!
(and it's just February)


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 28, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Feb 27 said:
> 
> 
> > We all are idiots!
> ...



Today I am fine, thanks. 

Sometimes I have to express my frustration. Especially when people will tell me how I have to do my job, even if they have no idea of it. And this happened yesterday. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## AC986 (Feb 28, 2014)

People telling you how to do your job.

Angela told Dave the same thing just yesterday.

For a second there, I thought Dave was going to kiss Angela for a moment. Angela looked marginally terrified, which is understandable when you have to visit the Queen next. 

Angela is taller than the Queen. Did you spot that on the news Gunther?


----------



## mark812 (Feb 28, 2014)

Waywyn @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me to the thread what Alex started. He is sooooooo right! http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0
> ...



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Udo (Feb 28, 2014)

To broaden your perspective, try and behave like an idiot for a day - can't be that hard.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 28, 2014)

germancomponist @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Thu Feb 27 said:
> ...



Music business would be GREAT except for the damn CLIENTS 

I feel your pain.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 28, 2014)

May I kiss Angela?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 28, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> May I kiss Angela?



Just give her a nice backrub ala Dubya.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 28, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> May I kiss Angela?



That might upset Gunther again. Best not to.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 28, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > May I kiss Angela?
> ...



LOL

Who is Angela? 

Ok, I know her, but it is a so long long time ago (10 years) since we had our cool times. 

London rocks! 

La la la, la li!


----------



## KingIdiot (Feb 28, 2014)

we're all idiots, we all have something to learn.

...well except me. I'm smarter than all of you idiots.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 28, 2014)

hahaha

The Great One (not Gretzky) responds!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 28, 2014)

New intructional book:

*The Great Idiot Responds*

Better living through Idiocy


----------



## KingIdiot (Feb 28, 2014)

idiot idioms for insidious idiots

or simply...

idiotisms


----------



## lux (Mar 1, 2014)

I officially reserve Idiotism as my next album name. Everyone's warned now.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 1, 2014)

Originally, an idiot meant someone who is not interested in politics. So much for me being an idiot! Of course, I'm sure to be called similar things in the near future.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 1, 2014)

I dunno, all these idiots come over here and steal the jobs and women from us mere fools...


----------



## AC986 (Mar 1, 2014)

How are you today Gunther? Any further improvement?


----------



## KingIdiot (Mar 1, 2014)

royaltyisms


----------



## Ed (Mar 1, 2014)

Is this a big joke about Kings username?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 1, 2014)

It's an election year, he simply is reminding everyone to vote in 2014 as many idiots as possible.
In 2016 we will see similar thread about Joe Biden and Ted Cruz. 
That should be a move towards the final collapse so many want where we can come back with a King and Queen again and emulate our peasant-serf roots.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 2, 2014)

chimuelo @ Sat Mar 01 said:


> That should be a move towards the final collapse so many want where we can come back with a King and Queen again and emulate our peasant-serf roots.



But then you would have to do away with your constitution and amendments. Worse even than that, you would then have to constantly have to read about and watch on tv some lanky, balding streak of piss and his stick insect, anorexic wife and her fucking babies.

Hang on though! You do that already. o[])


----------



## chillbot (Apr 17, 2018)

#DRAMA-ZONE pls.


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 18, 2018)

And yet again Gunther is trying to make a deep but minimalistic noncomment which almost sounds profound. Adrien joins in, or at least one of his 12 accounts. Followed by some random posts.

It's an opera.


----------

